
Installation begins on Bezos-backed 10,000 year clock - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/20/jeff-bezos-10000-year-clock-installation/
======
RobLach
Ah so this is more of a kinetic sculpture than a timekeeping device.

